# Mercury 20hp 2stroke. School me on this motor.



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys new to the boards I'm buying a 14ipb this weekend and need a motor for it. My friend just sent me this pic of this motor. It supposedly in good condition he's not sure of the year he's going to send me the vin later. Can anyone tell me from looking at it what year range and any things I should look for. Thanks.


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

And he's asking 1,000 which my friend said he thinks the guy will take a little less.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

ive got the same motor but the 25 hp.

it is an 03. if he takes a picture of the sticker on the right side of the motor it should have the information you are looking for.

it is a great motor. run mine WOT everywhere, keep up with maintenance, and it has held up excellent, they seem to be in high demand.


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

Awesome thanks! As long as it runs good I'm going to try to pick it up. I'm hoping I can get it for around $800. Any reccomended precautionary maintenance I should do?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good motor and you can convert it to 25hp.

The first thing I do with any used motor I buy is change the gear oil. That's a very good indicator of how well maintained the rest of the motor will be.

Next, spark plugs, but that's assuming the motor is running and pumping water well.

Then I'd use the motor a time or two to assess what to do next. Carb rebuild/fuel filter/fuel lines or water pump rebuild/thermostat. I will do both early on, but which first depends on need.


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and my friend told me he was mistaken I guess it is a 25hp motor, can I change the carb to make it a 30? Lol. And supposedly he just redid everything like spark plugs gear case oil and a few other things. I'll prob still do a little maintenance on it just to make myself more comfortable. Hopefully I'll get to see it tomm.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Naaah 25 is a 25 

Only a 20 can be made a 25 

but if you tweak it a little it supposedly puts out 33 hp but won't live as long 

(jetting spark advance and over revving it)


----------

